# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Άρθρα σχετικά  με την Υγεία, τις Ασθένειες και τους τραυματισμούς των πουλιών >  ΣΑΛΜΟΝΕΛΑ του Β. ΣΕΛΕΚΟΥ

## Δημητριαδης Νικος

ΣΑΛΜΟΝΕΛΛΩΣΗ ΠΤΗΝΩΝ ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΙΑΣ
Η Σαλμονέλλα ανήκει σε μια ομάδα βακτηρίων, τα εντεροβακτηριοειδή, η οποία περιλαμβάνει τα πλέον παθογόνα gram αρνητικά βακτήρια, όπως η E. Coli, η Klebsiella, o Proteus και η Yersinia (που προκαλεί την πανούκλα). Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα κατά την μόλυνση είναι η παραγωγή ενδοτοξινών στον οργανισμό του πτηνού. 
Είναι μικροοργανισμοί με μορφολογία σε σχήμα ράβδου, διαστάσεων 0,6 Χ 2-3μm, που βρίσκονται συνήθως μεμονωνομένα. Είναι επίσης αερόβια και προαιρετικά αναερόβια, ασπορογόνα και χρωματίζονται με την gram χρώση, κόκκινα(αρνητικά). Αναπτύσσονται σε ειδικά θρεπτικά υλικά στα οποία δεν αναπτύσσονται οι εσερίχιες και τα άλλα εντεροβακτηρικά. Τέτοια υλικά είναι το άγαρ με δεσοξυχολικό (D C A), το Wilson - Blair,το S.S - άγαρ κ.α.
Η Σαλμονέλλωση των πτηνών είναι μια παλιά και αρκετά γνωστή ασθένεια. Συναντάται με πολλά ονόματα (pullorum disease), τύφος των πτηνών, παράτυφος, παράλυση των πτερύγων και των ποδιών, κ.τ.λ.) διότι στην πραγματικότητα πρόκειται για ένα σύνολο ασθενειών παρά για μια μόνο ασθένεια. 
Όλες οι μορφές αυτών των διαφορετικών νόσων προκαλούνται από βακτήρια του γένους Salmonella το οποίο συμπεριλαμβάνει, ανάλογα με τον τύπο, τρία είδη, αλλά πάνω από 2000 ορότυπους (οι μικροβιολόγοι δημιουργούν ορότυπους, ή ονόματα για τους μικροοργανισμούς εξετάζοντας τους συνδυασμούς των αντιγόνων επιφανείας των βακτηριακών κυττάρων).
Δυο από τα είδη Σαλμονέλλας είναι ακίνητα (S.pullorum και S.gallinarum) και προσβάλουν κυρίως όρνιθες και ινδόρνιθες. Η ασθένεια που ονομάζεται pullorum disease, είναι επίσης γνωστή σαν λευκή διάρροια, προκαλείται από την Salmonella pollorum και προσβάλλει κυρίως νεαρά ορνίθια και ινδορνίθια μικρότερα των τεσσάρων εβδομάδων. Είναι αρκετά ασυνήθιστο για κατοικίδια πουλιά ή άλλα άγρια πτηνά να εμφανίζουν αυτή την ασθένεια.
Ο τύφος των πτηνών, που προκαλείται από την Salmonella gallinarum, προσβάλλει επίσης κυρίως τα πουλερικά αλλά μπορεί να εμφανιστεί περιστασιακά και σε θηραματικά και άγρια πτηνά. Παρατηρείται σε πτηνά όλων των ηλικιών αλλά παρουσιάζει μεγαλύτερη θνησιμότητα στα νεαρά πτηνά. Εμφανίζεται στα κατοικίδια πουλιά σπανιότερα ακόμα και από την λευκή διάρροια. 
Ο μεγαλύτερος κίνδυνος για τα κατοικίδια πτηνά όσον αφορά όλες αυτές τις ασθένειες είναι η παράλληλη διατήρηση πουλερικών της αυλής. Τα κατοικίδια πουλερικά δεν θα πρέπει σε καμία περίπτωση να χρησιμοποιούνται για την επώαση αυγών παπαγάλων εκτός αν είναι απαλλαγμένα και ελεγμένα από αυτές ή και άλλες ασθένειες των πτηνών.
Η ασθένεια η οποία έρχεται συνήθως στο μυαλό των περισσότερων ανθρώπων όταν σκέφτονται τη Σαλμονέλλα είναι ο παράτυφος ή η Σαλμονέλλωση, η οποία στα πτηνά συντροφιάς προκαλείται κυρίως από κινητές σαλμονέλες του είδους Salmonella Typhi-murium. Αυτoί οι τύποι Σαλμονελλών προσβάλλουν όλα τα θερμόαιμα και ψυχρόαιμα θηλαστικά συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των κατοικίδιων πτηνών, αλλά και τον άνθρωπο. Kατά την περίοδο 1990 - 1999, στην Kλινική Παθολογίας των Πτηνών του Α.Π.Θ., εξετάστηκαν 618 περιστέρια, 182 καναρίνια και 71 ψιττακοειδή που προέρχονταν από την ευρύτερη περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης. Σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα των βακτηριολογικών εξετάσεων, Σαλμονέλλα απομονώθηκε σε 53 από τα 618 περιστέρια (ποσοστό 8,6%), σε 33 από τα 182 καναρίνια (ποσοστό 18,1%) και σε 2 από τα 71 ψιττακοειδή (ποσοστό 2,8%). Oι ορότυποι των Σαλμονελλών που απομονώθηκαν από τα περιστέρια ήταν η S. typhimurium (ποσοστό 75,5% των θετικών περιστατικών), η S. enteritidis (ποσοστό 11,3%), η S. gallinarum και η S. hadar (ποσοστό 3,8%) καθώς και η S. abony (ποσοστό 1,9). Aπό τα καναρίνια απομονώθηκε η S. typhimurium (ποσοστό 90,9% των θετικών περιστατικών) και η S. enteritidis (ποσοστό 6,1%). H S. infantis και η S. gallinarum απομονώθηκαν από μία φορά από ψιττακοειδή. 
Οι περισσότεροι τύποι Σαλμονελλών που προσβάλλουν τα πτηνά συντροφιάς δεν προκαλούν σοβαρές ασθένειες στον άνθρωπο. Τα μικρά παιδιά όμως και οι ηλικιωμένοι, διατρέχουν μεγαλύτερο κίνδυνο. 
Η πρόληψη των κρουσμάτων Σαλμονέλλωσης είναι υπευθυνότητα των ζωοτεχνών και των κτηνιάτρων, οι οποίοι πρέπει να ελέγχουν και να προλαμβάνουν την Σαλμονέλλωση στα πτηνά όχι μόνο από οικονομική πλευρά, αλλά και σαν μια ουσιαστική προσπάθεια στην μείωση της εμφάνισης ανθρώπινων μολύνσεων. Γι’ αυτό το λόγο είναι πολύ σημαντικό να κατανοήσουμε αυτή την ασθένεια.
Η Σαλμονέλλωση μπορεί να προκαλέσει πολύ υψηλή νοσηρότητα και μεγάλη θνησιμότητα στα πτηνά. Εμφανίζεται σε όλους τους τύπους πουλιών συντροφιάς, αλλά μπορεί να δημιουργήσει και ασυμπτωματικούς φορείς, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ένα πτηνό μπορεί να φέρει τα βακτήρια αλλά να μην παρουσιάζει κανένα σύμπτωμα της ασθένειας. Από αυτό το γεγονός προέρχεται ο όρος «Typhoid Mary», που υποδηλώνει ένα φορέα ο οποίος τριγυρίζει διαδίδοντας την ασθένεια χωρίς καν να το γνωρίζει. Τα άγρια περιστέρια και πτηνά είναι γνωστό ότι αποτελούν ευκαιριακούς φορείς, γι’ αυτό πολλές επιδημίες Σαλμονέλλας παρουσιάζονται σε υπαίθρια εκτροφεία πτηνών και περιστεριών.
ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ
Οι μολύνσεις των πτηνών από Σαλμονέλλα προκαλούν γενικά την εμφάνιση μιας ασθένειας της οποίας η διάγνωση είναι δύσκολη διότι τα συμπτώματά της δεν είναι ειδικά, με άλλα λόγια, πολλές άλλες ασθένειες προκαλούν παρόμοια συμπτώματα. 
Αυτά τα συμπτώματα συμπεριλαμβάνουν την απάθεια, τη δυσκινησία και την μειωμένη ζωτικότητα του πτηνού, το οποίο συνήθως σταματάει να τρώει, αλλά μπορεί να πίνει πολύ νερό και να εμφανίζει σοβαρή, βλεννώδη και υδαρή διάρροια. Το λερωμένο πτέρωμα γύρω από την αμάρα είναι μερικές φορές το μοναδικό σύμπτωμα που παρατηρεί ο ανήσυχος ιδιοκτήτης. 
Μερικές φορές παρατηρείται επιπεφυκίτιδα (μόλυνση των ματιών). Αυτές οι οξείες περιπτώσεις (ταχείας εξέλιξης) συχνά απολήγουν στο θάνατο ενός ή πολλών πτηνών. Η θνησιμότητα μπορεί να φτάσει και το 100% !, ιδιαίτερα σε νεαρά πτηνά.
Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, η ασθένεια εκδηλώνεται σταδιακά και αυτές καλούνται υποξείες ή χρόνιες όπου η ασθένεια διαρκεί πολύ περισσότερο. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, συχνά παρατηρούνται συμπτώματα που έχουν σχέση με το κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα. Τα πτηνά μπορεί να κρατούν τα κεφάλια τους σε περίεργες θέσεις, όπως σκυμμένα (ραϊβόκρανο), ή μπορεί να φαίνεται ότι κοιτούν συνεχώς ψηλά, ή ότι έχουν μειωμένη αίσθηση της ισορροπίας, διότι παραπατούν σα μεθυσμένα. Αυτά τα συμπτώματα οφείλονται στην είσοδο των Σαλμονελλών στην αιματική κυκλοφορία (θυμηθείτε ότι είναι κινητές και έτσι μπορούν να μετακινούνται) και τη μετανάστευση και εγκατάστασή τους στον εγκέφαλο και την σπονδυλική στήλη. Συχνά επίσης εντοπίζονται στις αρθρώσεις των πτηνών και στη συνέχεια προκαλούν αρθρίτιδες και χωλότητα, με πολλές φορές σοβαρή εξοίδηση των αρθρώσεων. Εάν η νόσος έχει προχωρήσει σε κάποιο από αυτά τα στάδια συνήθως είναι ήδη προσβεβλημένα και τα άλλα όργανα του σώματος.
Η εργαστηριακή διάγνωση στην οξεία μορφή εμφανίζει χαρακτηριστικές αλλοιώσεις οξείας σηψαιμικής ασθένειας, δηλαδή υπερτροφία του ήπατος και του σπλήνα, νεκρωτικές εστίες ή οζίδια στο συκώτι, στο σπλήνα, στα νεφρά, στους πνεύμονες, στο πάγκρεας, καθώς και οξεία εντερίτιδα.
Στην υποξεία και στην χρόνια μορφή παρατηρούνται επίσης νεκρωτικές εστίες οι οποίες σε χρόνιες καταστάσεις έχουν μέγεθος κεχριού. Στον εγκέφαλο και στους όρχεις επίσης είναι δυνατό να βρεθούν φλεγμονώδης εστίες.
Οι αλλοιώσεις στα έντερα είναι χαρακτηριστικές στις υποξείες ή στις χρόνιες μορφές. Στον βλεννογόνο τους μπορούν να παρατηρηθούν λευκόφαιες πλάκες (υπερπλασία λεμφοζιδίων). Οι αρθρώσεις επίσης κατά την διάνοιξή τους παρουσιάζουν πυκνόρρευστη βλέννα. Μερικά πτηνά πεθαίνουν μετά από μία περισσότερο ή λιγότερο παρατεταμένη νόσηση από την ασθένεια, αλλά μερικά μπορεί να αναρρώσουν και στην συνέχεια γίνονται φορείς και διασπείρουν συνεχώς τα βακτήρια με τα κόπρανα ή τις εκκρίσεις τους, τα οποία μπορεί να μολύνουν άλλα πτηνά. Λόγω της μετάδοσης μέσω των κοπράνων συχνά εκτίθενται και οι άνθρωποι στον κίνδυνο μόλυνσης.
ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΜΕΤΑΔΟΣΗΣ
Στα πτηνά που διατηρούμε σαν κατοικίδια, η μετάδοση παρατυφοειδών μικροοργανισμών γίνεται κυρίως από την πεπτική οδό, αν και συμβαίνει επίσης και μετάδοση μέσω του αέρα (αποξήρανση και διασπορά στον αέρα) των μικροοργανισμών που υπάρχουν στα κόπρανα. 
Η κατανάλωση τροφής ή νερού που έχει μολυνθεί από ποντικούς, μύγες ή άλλα παράσιτα αποτελεί την σημαντικότερη αιτία. Η μόλυνση περνά εύκολα από τα θηλυκά πτηνά στα αυγά τους όταν αυτά γεννηθούν. Επιπλέον μετά την γέννησή τους τα αυγά μπορούν να μολυνθούν από μολυσμένα κόπρανα και να προκληθεί η νόσος. Είναι πραγματικά καλύτερα για αυτά τα έμβρυα να πεθαίνουν πριν την εκκόλαψη διότι εάν προσαρμοστούν στη Σαλμονέλλα μπορούν να τη μεταδώσουν στους χώρους ανάπτυξης των νεοσσών. Ακόμα ένας τρόπος με τον οποίο οι νεοσσοί μπορεί να μολυνθούν από τους γονείς τους είναι κατά τη λήψη του μολυσμένου «γάλακτος του προλόβου».
ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ
Το καλύτερο που μπορεί να γίνει για τη θεραπεία της Σαλμονέλλωσης είναι η πρόληψη. Αυτά που απαιτούνται απαραιτήτως είναι η καλή υγιεινή κατάσταση, η απολύμανση και η καθαριότητα. 
Όλες οι τροφές που προορίζονται για τα πουλιά θα πρέπει να φυλάσσονται καταλλήλως, μακριά από ποντίκια, μύγες και έντομα. Οι ανοιχτές συσκευασίες (σακιά) μαλακής τροφής (αυγοτροφές, εντομοτροφές) και σπόρων που πωλούνται σε πολλά pet-shops, είναι επιρρεπείς στις μολύνσεις. Αντίθετα οι συσκευασμένες και κυρίως οι βιομηχανοποιημένες τροφές (extruded) σε μορφή κροκέτας ή ξηρής αυγοτροφής, είναι απίθανο να φέρουν μικροοργανισμούς Σαλμονέλλας, εξαιτίας της διαδικασίας θέρμανσης που υπόκεινται κατά την παρασκευή τους. Συνεπώς καλό είναι να προτιμούνται στην διατροφή των πτηνών συντροφιάς. Το ίδιο και οι σπιτικές συνταγές που έχουν προέλθει από προϊόντα για ανθρώπινη κατανάλωση.
Τα δοχεία της τροφής επίσης, τα κλουβιά και οι χώροι ανάπτυξης των νεοσσών θα πρέπει να απολυμαίνονται συχνά. Τα περιττώματα δεν θα πρέπει να συσσωρεύονται στα κλουβιά ή στις φωλιές. Τα υλικά των φωλιών θα πρέπει να φυλάσσονται καθαρά και στεγνά και να αντικαθίστανται όποτε αυτό απαιτείται. 
Η βιομηχανία των πουλερικών πλένει ή καπνίζει τα αυγά, αλλά αυτή η διαδικασία δεν είναι εφικτή στα κατοικίδια πτηνά. Η χρήση των ενεργών μικροοργανισμών (ΕΜ) στην απολύμανση των αυγών αποτελεί όμως μια εναλλακτική λύση. Όλα τα νέα πτηνά που εισάγονται στην εκτροφή θα πρέπει να είναι απαλλαγμένα και ελεγμένα από Σαλμονέλλα. Ο έλεγχος θα πρέπει να πραγματοποιείται κατά την διάρκεια της καραντίνας και με ετήσιες εργαστηριακές εξετάσεις, ιδιαίτερα στα πτηνά που στεγάζονται σε εξωτερικό χώρο ή έρχονται σε επαφή με άλλα πτηνά (επιδείξεις, εκθέσεις, παζάρια πουλιών κ.λ.π.). 
Σε υπαίθρια εκτροφεία ή στους περιστερώνες, θα πρέπει να αποφεύγεται η επίσκεψη άγριων πτηνών ή περιστεριών (η λεπτή σίτα παρέχει προστασία και από τα έντομα), καθόσον αυτά μπορεί να είναι φορείς Σαλμονελλών. 
Οποιοδήποτε πτηνό δώσει θετικά αποτελέσματα στις καλλιέργειες θα πρέπει να θεραπεύεται ή να απομακρύνεται από το σμήνος. Αυτά τα πτηνά δεν θα πρέπει να πωλούνται σε καμία περίπτωση, εκτός και εάν ο αγοραστής είναι πλήρως ενημερωμένος για τους κινδύνους που εγκυμονούν για την υγεία τόσο των ίδιων των πτηνών όσο και τη δική του. 
Αλλά και ο ίδιος ο ιδιοκτήτης των κατοικίδιων πτηνών θα πρέπει να τηρεί τους κανόνες υγιεινής. Αυτό έχει αποδειχθεί σε περιπτώσεις που οι ιδιοκτήτες μόλυναν οι ίδιοι τα δικά τους πτηνά!
Η θεραπεία της Σαλμονέλλωσης φαρμακευτικά γίνεται μόνο με το κατάλληλο αντιβιοτικό. Ωστόσο δεν έχει αποδειχθεί ότι η φαρμακευτική θεραπεία απομακρύνει τη μόλυνση, γι’αυτό συνιστάται να γίνονται καλλιέργειες σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα μετά την αγωγή. 
Για να διαγνωστεί η Σαλμονέλλα, το βακτήριο πρέπει να απομονωθεί και να ταυτοποιηθεί. Η παρατήρηση μερικών συμπτωμάτων όπως αυτά που αναφέρθηκαν δεν σημαίνει ότι το πτηνό πάσχει από Σαλμονέλλωση. Η Σαλμονέλλα απαιτεί ειδικά υποστρώματα για να ταυτοποιηθεί σωστά και στη συνέχεια πρέπει να γίνει αντιβιόγραμμα για να επιβεβαιωθεί εάν το αντιβιοτικό που θα χορηγηθεί πρόκειται πράγματι να θεραπεύσει τη λοίμωξη. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται Spectinomycin (ενέσιμη), Οxytetracycline (στοματικά ή ενέσιμη), Furazolidone ή nitrofurazone (στοματικά), Chloramphenicol (στοματικά ή ενέσιμη), Sulfadiazine + trimethoprime (στοματικά), Sulfadimidine (στοματικά) κ.τ.λ..
Δεν πρέπει παράλληλα να ξεχνάμε όμως, την αντοχή που αναπτύσσουν τα βακτήρια προς τα αντιβιοτικά. Οι Σαλμονέλλες άρχισαν να εμφανίζουν αντοχή στα αντιβιοτικά εδώ και 25 πλέον χρόνια. Οι τετρακυκλίνες και η αμπικιλλίνη ήταν από τις πρώτες στις οποίες οι Σαλμονέλλες άρχισαν να αναπτύσσουν ανθεκτικά στελέχη. Σε μια εργασία όπου μελετήθηκε η in vitro ανθεκτικότητα 241 στελεχών σαλμονελλών σε 9 αντιβακτηριακές ουσίες βρέθηκε ότι η ανθεκτικότητα στην oxytetracycline, furazolidone και trimethoprim κυμαινόταν από 6 μέχρι 50% (oxytetracycline). Υψηλό ποσοστό ανθεκτικότητας (56-80%) παρουσιάστηκε στη spectinomycin. Ανάλογη εικόνα εμφανίστηκε και στην amoxicillin. Στις κινολόνες (enrofloxacin και flumequin), ανθεκτικά στελέχη εμφανίστηκαν σε ποσοστό γύρω στο 25% μόνο κατά τα έτη 1991 και 1992. Όλα τα στελέχη των άλλων ετών ήταν ευαίσθητα. Μικρή ανθεκτικότητα (11%) με φθίνουσα πορεία στο 3% για τα στελέχη του τελευταίου έτους της έρευνας παρουσιάστηκε στη neomycin. Τέλος, στη chloramphenicol το ποσοστό παρέμεινε κάτω του 10%. 
Τα τελευταία χρόνια πολλές ερευνητικές μελέτες και εργασίες υποστηρίζουν την πρόληψη μέσω ισχυρών αντιμικροβιακών ιδιοτήτων που παρουσιάζουν ορισμένα βότανα όπως η ρίγανη και το σκόρδο. Έχει βρεθεί ότι η αλισίνη (allicin) που βρίσκεται στο σκόρδο βοηθά στην παρεμπόδιση αποικιοποίησης μικροοργανισμών όπως η Salmonella. Tο αιθέριο έλαιο της ρίγανης επίσης, παρουσιάζει έντονη αντιβακτηριακή δράση κατά των Escherichia coli, Staphylococcus aureus, Pseudomonas aeruginosa και Salmonella typhimurium.
Έχει επίσης αναφερθεί στην βιβλιογραφία ότι σμήνος πουλερικών προσβεβλημένο από Σαλμονέλλα, θεραπεύτηκε έπειτα από πειραματική χορήγηση βιτ.C.
Το πλεονέκτημα της χρήσης βιταμινών και βοτάνων, είναι η δημιουργία φυσικής άμυνας και καταστολής των βακτηρίων της Σαλμονέλλας, χωρίς τον κίνδυνο της δημιουργίας ανθεκτικών στελεχών και άλλων ανεπιθύμητων παρενεργειών που προκαλεί η χρήση των αντιβιοτικών. Παρόμοια πρόληψη φαίνεται να πραγματοποιείται και με την χρήση της τεχνολογίας των ενεργών μικροοργανισμών (ΕΜ) στους χώρους εκτροφής, στα κλουβιά, στο νερό των πτηνών και στην τροφή, με την δημιουργία υγιούς μικροβιακού περιβάλλοντος και παραγωγής ενζύμων και αντιοξειδωτικών ουσιών στον οργανισμό των πτηνών.
ΠΕΡΙΛΗΨΗ
Η παρουσία βακτηριδίων Σαλμονέλλας αποτελεί ένα ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα ειδικά για τις επιπτώσεις που μπορεί να έχει στην δημόσια υγεία. Τα πτηνά συντροφιάς αποτελούν ένα σημαντικό ζωικό απόθεμα για τις Σαλμονέλλες και μια ευρεία ποικιλία οροτύπων έχει απομονωθεί από περιστέρια, παπαγάλους, καναρίνια και άλλα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών. Αν και το ποσοστό μόλυνσης των πτηνών συντροφιάς είναι σχετικά χαμηλό, η σωστή γνώση των συνθηκών μετάδοσης, τα συμπτώματα της ασθένειας, η διάγνωση, η θεραπεία και ο έλεγχός της, είναι κρίσιμης σημασίας όσον αφορά την πρόληψη. 
Ο σωστός κτηνιατρικός έλεγχος, που συμπεριλαμβάνει τουλάχιστον ένα τσεκ - απ το χρόνο, είναι πολύ σημαντικός για την αναγνώριση και την αποφυγή της μόλυνσης. 
Οι Σαλμονέλλες εγκαθίστανται συχνά στο εντερικό σύστημα εξαιτίας μολυσμένης τροφής γι’ αυτό η χρήση τυποποιημένων extruded τροφών, συσκευασμένων αυγοτροφών και μειγμάτων σπόρων, καθώς και η καλή υγιεινή κατάσταση του χώρου διαβίωσης των πτηνών, είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για την αποφυγή εμφάνισης και μετάδοσης των Σαλμονελλών. 
Η χορήγηση επίσης φυτικών φαρμάκων με βάση το σκόρδο και την ρίγανη, βιταμίνη C, έτοιμη εντερική χλωρίδα (υπερβιοτικά) και η χρήση της τεχνολογίας των ΕΜ, προσφέρει πρόσθετη ασφάλεια.
Σελέκος Β. Ζωοτεχνολόγος

----------

